# 8 golden butterflies left help



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

I have winter and gold I need to place in someone?s garden as well as I need some help!!! Add me 30139597287


----------



## MistyTroup (Jan 21, 2018)

Added!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

I sent you butterflies &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; 6 more left


----------



## MrsResetti (Jan 21, 2018)

I’ll see if I have any to give to you, best of luck! If you have any butterflies to spare I’d seriously appreciate it as I’ve had no time to play this week and am really behind  My friend id is: 47611783203 - thank you either way!


----------



## MistyTroup (Jan 21, 2018)

MrsResetti said:


> I’ll see if I have any to give to you, best of luck! If you have any butterflies to spare I’d seriously appreciate it as I’ve had no time to play this week and am really behind  My friend id is: 47611783203 - thank you either way!



Do you need all types of butterflies or just the new ones?


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

2 butterflies left!!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you thank youuuu now I can help anyone else


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cuka2cool said:


> Thank you thank youuuu now I can help anyone elseView attachment 213847



Wow, just wanted to say congrats!! That's amazing!!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Jan 21, 2018)

I’m super excited now it’s time to help who needs help


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

I am still working on gold winter -- I'm also passing back and forth with friends so anything dropped off at my garden will go to them if I catch it. My ID is: 0243 6230 690 -- if you can drop anything off it would be a huge help! thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT HOW DID YOU GET ROVER i DIDN'T EVEN CATCH THAT


----------



## trea (Jan 21, 2018)

Snow said:


> I am still working on winter and gold winter (but mostly white winter!) I'm also passing back and forth with friends so anything dropped off at my garden will go to them if I catch it. My ID is: 0243 6230 690 -- if you can drop anything off it would be a huge help! thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WAIT HOW DID YOU GET ROVER i DIDN'T EVEN CATCH THAT


Just added you as Saoirse, I have 3 white winters I can give you


----------



## Snow (Jan 21, 2018)

trea said:


> Just added you as Saoirse, I have 3 white winters I can give you



Thank you!!


----------



## AhleLacieX (Jan 21, 2018)

So close to getting the counter and the rocking chair, just need 11 more winter butterflies and 4 more golden winter butterflies, I am sharing with others!

Friend code: 1343 2382 721
Ign: Lacelette


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 21, 2018)

AhleLacieX said:


> So close to getting the counter and the rocking chair, just need 11 more winter butterflies and 4 more golden winter butterflies, I am sharing with others!
> 
> Friend code: 1343 2382 721
> Ign: Lacelette



Hey! We were trading earlier and I have tons of winter butterflies and golden winter butterflies left over that I could give you! I do still need diamond, winter, and golden winter butterflies, and any help would be hugely appreciated as I'm so close to finishing the event. 
We're already on each other's friend list, but my ign is Sam, when you see the girl with the white pigtails, you will have found me.


----------

